# Quickbooks SE for mileage. Why?



## Ranter2887 (Jun 16, 2020)

Is there a point of using applications like Quickbooks SE (Uber advertises it on their website) to track your mileage when you can just see it in your Tax Summary?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

You don't need Quickbooks for that. A good app like Stride is handy though and does a great job of keeping track of your mileage, expense and income for ride shares...


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

use trip log


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

99c for a paper log,


----------

